# cueball44



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

does any hull tuggies know what happend to the tugs 'SEAMAN-SUPERMAN-YORKSHIREMAN' sisters to 'HULLMAN' which sank ?,win hawker 'cueball44.


----------



## peteb (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi win, 
Yorkshireman sold to Tsavliris Greece and renamed Atlas 1981 still in service 2009
Seaman and Superman sold to Venecia Ship Service Puerto Cabello Venezuela and renamed Vesca R 5 and Vesca R 6. Both lying derelict.
I'm sure Bill will fill in all the details
Regards Pete.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks pete, i sailed on 3 of them,not 'HULLMAN' last was 'SEAMAN' with 'TERRY GAY'as skipper, win hawker 'cueball44'.


----------



## sudderz (May 28, 2010)

peteb said:


> Hi win,
> Yorkshireman sold to Tsavliris Greece and renamed Atlas 1981 still in service 2009
> Seaman and Superman sold to Venecia Ship Service Puerto Cabello Venezuela and renamed Vesca R 5 and Vesca R 6. Both lying derelict.
> I'm sure Bill will fill in all the details
> Regards Pete.


Found this pic of the MT Seaman/Vesca R 5 very sad considering her history.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

thank's for the pic, i am sure 'BILL HOPPER' would have had something to say if he had come down alex dock and seen her in that state!, what a sad sight it is, win 'cueball44'.


----------



## sudderz (May 28, 2010)

Your welcome Win here's one of the Atlas formally the Yorkshireman,regards Dave.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

hi dave,that's more like it, 'YORKSHIREMAN' was my first tug after returning to 'UTC' for the second time in 1971, she look's nice in this pic, thank's, win,'cueball44'.


----------



## sudderz (May 28, 2010)

She certainly looks a lot better than the poor old seaman.


----------



## decky74 (Sep 19, 2009)

hi guys, what a mess seaman looks, very sad to see her looking like that, remeber being on her in west africa, she looked a lot better them days, good tug , good days. regards dave


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

hi dave, the first time i was on seaman was with fred fletcher&danny betts, we towed a small rig from scotland to the river mersey, we went south about because it was safer than going through all those islands round scotland,win'cueball44'.


----------



## decky74 (Sep 19, 2009)

hi win, ian wetheril was the skip most trips when l was on her, terry gay was, the last one, 77ish .dave


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

hi dave,was on seaman in 74 with terry gay then left to get a shore job,never got used to it,i then got a job on lightvessles ,on spurn for a while then middle whitton with terry's dad gordon,after that joined the 'humber guardian' bouy vessel same firm 'btdb' now 'abp' for a few year's, i could have kicked myself for leaveing utc because everything got better shortly after ie leave and pay etc,win'cueball44'.


----------



## decky74 (Sep 19, 2009)

yes win things did get better mid 70s, month on, month off, think it was just home trade was'nt it, l ended up on oil rigs, semi submergables, atlantic 1 and 2, then a spell on coasters before l came shoreside, lwas the same as you, mist the crack with utc, best job l ever had. regards dave,


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

hi dave,it was the working by that i could'nt stand,it was worse than a shore job,after leaveing 'seaman' and haveing my leave i was ordered to join 'irishman' in alex dock, well when i arrived she was in dry dock covered in pipes and welding gear some of the other lads with unsmileing faces were useing chipping hammer's on surfaces that did'nt need chipping,but that was how it was as you already know,anyway i thought enough was enough and turned round and walked off,i believed that when you joined a ship you went to sea straight away not after chipping and painting for day's on end just to keep you occupied, well i made a mistake because not long after they started a month on a month off, just my luck but thats how it goes!,win'cueball44'.


----------



## decky74 (Sep 19, 2009)

hi win, l did a fare bit of working bye in dry dock, seaman, scotsman, and lloydsman, l was stuck on here for a month in dry dock in south shields, did my head in, like you say, chipping and lots of red led, never ending job on here, spent a lot of money in the pubs round there, was glad to get to sea again, ended up on englishman,north sea, one on , one off, for a year ,rig moves ect,


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

decky74 said:


> hi win, l did a fare bit of working bye in dry dock, seaman, scotsman, and lloydsman, l was stuck on here for a month in dry dock in south shields, did my head in, like you say, chipping and lots of red led, never ending job on here, spent a lot of money in the pubs round there, was glad to get to sea again, ended up on englishman,north sea, one on , one off, for a year ,rig moves ect,


 hi dave, well that would of been right up my street, just show's you thing's change, i only wished they had done it before, i did'nt mind doing it when we were away but going home every night and back in the morning to the same old soup was a no no, the thing about letting go and going to sea was you could get rid of those hangover's for a while(LOL) win 'cueball44'.


----------

